

Ask HN: How did you get a Solid understanding of the full web stack? - pchekuri

Im pretty sure a large portion of this community has a strong understanding of the web stack so I figured Id ask:
What is a good book to read to get a Solid understanding of the full web technology stack (e.g. HTTP, cookies, headers, asset loading / caching)?
or what resources would you use to understand the above concepts?
======
elclanrs
In my personal experience the best way to learn how the stack works is to use
the stack even if you don't know how it all works yet. You'll pick up pieces
here and there and you'll eventually have your "aha!" moment and everything
falls into place. If you're a complete beginner it will take you a couple
months to understand the basic concepts and practices I'd say, but you learn
exponentially from there. Just think of a project you want to do, no matter
how complicated it seems, and do it. You'll be googling things every other
minute but that's fine, that's how you learn this stuff. Books are good to get
an overall perspective, but things change very quickly on the web, so the web
is the best way to learn and stay updated.

------
checker659
The stack always change, but the concepts remain. Make sure you have a good
foundation in CS.

